# NeuSpeed VR6 Supercharger Rumer or Fact..?



## Scooter98144 (Jul 15, 2002)

*NeuSpeed VR6 Supercharger Rumer as reported by EuroTuner*

The post says it all. In this month EuroTuner in the rumer sectoin they say Neuspeed is building a VR6 SuperCharger kit. NOW that would kit ass.

Lets find out. I would buy one as long as it is OBD1
Scott in Seattle.
P.S. Every one in the Washington area should come out to WaterWagons AUG 4th



[Modified by Scooter98144, 5:06 AM 7-29-2002]


----------



## Knockwurst (Jul 10, 2001)

*Re: NeuSpeed VR6 Supercharger Rumer as reported by EuroTuner (Scooter98144)*

I heard the same rumor, but it’s for the 24V.


----------



## Scooter98144 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: NeuSpeed VR6 Supercharger Rumer as reported by EuroTuner (Knockwurst)*

If they only make one for the 24v it is my opinion they are wasting there time. As there are not as many 24v cars out on the road. VW sells way more 1.8t's I sure hope Nuespeed does not drop the ball and leave all us 12v cars out of the loop.
Scott in Seatltle


----------



## stophovr6 (May 24, 2002)

*Re: NeuSpeed VR6 Supercharger Rumer as reported by EuroTuner (Scooter98144)*

no no, apperently it is for the 12v. check the MK4 forums.
but prob obd2


[Modified by stophovr6, 5:03 PM 7-29-2002]


----------



## OneSkinnyKId (Jul 2, 2002)

*Re: NeuSpeed VR6 Supercharger Rumer as reported by EuroTuner (stophovr6)*

they better be making it for the 12v...itd be stupid for them not to.


----------



## vausVR6 (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: NeuSpeed VR6 Supercharger Rumer as reported by EuroTuner (OneSkinnyKId)*

Anyone know what kind of blower it will be?


----------



## alteregovw (Apr 25, 2001)

*Re: NeuSpeed VR6 Supercharger Rumer as reported by EuroTuner (vausVR6)*

I hope they aren't planning on doing a roots type system unless it includes a lsd and some slicks because with that kind of low torque it would be tough to keep traction. Would be kinda







fun though!!!


----------



## NEUSPEED (Sep 22, 1999)

*Re: NeuSpeed VR6 Supercharger Rumer as reported by EuroTuner (alteregovw)*

Hi Guys,
There is a time delay from when we pass information along to a magazine to when it actually gets published. The information that we gave to EuroTuner is approximately 3-4 months old. At the time, we were looking at opportunities for both engines, the 12V and the 24V VR6.
Since then, we have done some internal Roots-based S/C kit sales and cost projections, but no firm decision has been made either way. We also did some cost projections on developing a turbo kit, but again, no decision made yet either way. 
This spring and summer we'll be at many car shows and I encourage you to stop by and talk to us if you would be interested in something like this for your car. We've already surveyed some owners at the New Dimension show, the Carlisle Custom Compact Power Jam, and Waterfest. We'll be at the Waterwagens show in August, and at the NOPI Nationals in September. 
I won't be looking at this thread daily, so if you have any specific questions, please direct them to my email box at [email protected]
Thanks!
Greg Woo
NEUSPEED


----------



## 2.0T (Jun 17, 2002)

*Re: NeuSpeed VR6 Supercharger Rumer as reported by EuroTuner (NEUSPEED)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
This spring and summer we'll be at many car shows and I encourage you to stop by and talk to us if you would be interested in something like this for your car. We've already surveyed some owners at the New Dimension show, the Carlisle Custom Compact Power Jam, and Waterfest. We'll be at the Waterwagens show in August, and at the NOPI Nationals in September. 

Thanks!
Greg Woo
NEUSPEED[HR][/HR]​i'd like you to make a product that cost $3000 and give 20hp, oh wait you do the NS supercharger


----------



## Scooter98144 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: NeuSpeed VR6 Supercharger Rumer as reported by EuroTuner (2.0T)*

Lets keep this thread about a VR6 super charger not about your likes or dislikes of there other unit. Gets kind of lame to read post after post of remarks and jokes that have nothing to do with the topic at hand. Even if you stick little smileys after your snippets.
Thanks. 
With that said I can see Neuspeeds point in not building a kit. If I had my choice I would be using a Vortech blower with more time spent on just the correct fueling and drivablity. Like what Matrix has done with there turbo kits. The vortech and the Z kit are nice as they are rather simple set ups that do not require custom cast intakes. 
Like the Z kit would be best if it just had 9 PSI instead of 7.5.. I am not thrilled about having to spend a bunch more cash to get more power as the cost ratio is already about 75HP for a cost of 3700 bucks. We can do a nice turbo kit for that.
Well any who, I would like to see some more info and pics of what Neuspeed is workng on or has tried out. 

Just food for thought.
Scott see you at water wagons


----------



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

*Re: NeuSpeed VR6 Supercharger Rumer as reported by EuroTuner (Scooter98144)*

I don't think Matrix has it right yet. AFAIK None of the cars that have the turbos on them are running the GIAC software


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: NeuSpeed VR6 Supercharger Rumer as reported by EuroTuner (2.0T)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
i'd like you to make a product that cost $3000 and give 20hp, oh wait you do the NS supercharger







[HR][/HR]​You are really proving nothing with these comments. You know, some people like the supercharger. It may not put out the peak numbers but it drives really nice and is a reliable option for 2.0 owners. I don't care how reliable your turbo rig is, but its hard to compete with the excellence of Neuspeed's product. For that matter, I think the price is right. And, the last time I checked I was in charge of my income, my bills and my wallet. I don't give a flying crap what you paid for your setup or why you think mine is a waste of money. Give up, because noone cares


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: NeuSpeed VR6 Supercharger Rumer as reported by EuroTuner (2kjettaguy)*

to add to this post, Neuspeed: Do it!! This time intercool it though...


----------



## joeZX6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: NeuSpeed VR6 Supercharger Rumer as reported by EuroTuner (2kjettaguy)*

here is a pic of my m62 eaton supercharger kit on one of my customers cars








this kit comes with all necessary silicone and hardware including a assymetrical cam new 30 lb fuel injectors [not refurbished units] a custom chip via snstuning[the best digifant tuners in north america







] and a 18 psi pulley and a 1 year 36,000 mile warrenty and the cost for everything is 2,400 bucks.....i will also be making a front mount intercooler kit for this system with the help of 1552 design in the next month or 2 the cost will be kept under 800$ for the fmic kit

hopefully neuspeed will be able to make a kit for the 12 valvers eaton power is awesome when done properly[needs a intercooler]


[Modified by joeZX6, 4:23 AM 7-30-2002]


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: NeuSpeed VR6 Supercharger Rumer as reported by EuroTuner (joeZX6)*

if neuspeed doesnt joeZX6 will,how can they compete with that







neuspeed i am a glutton for punishment make it i will buy one http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif intercool this one and dont forget obd1


[Modified by NORTAVE2.0, 2:02 AM 7-30-2002]


----------



## joeZX6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: NeuSpeed VR6 Supercharger Rumer as reported by EuroTuner (NORTAVE2.0)*

actually i have considered making a kit for the 12v vr6 2 things are holding me back......1 im not going to make a kit if neuspeed does.......no sence in investing all the time and energy to make a kit if neuspeed comes along scoops up sales because their kit will be nicer with a 1 piece manifold.wich is something i just cant afford to have made...unlike mine wich will more then likely be a 2 piece design.....the other main reason is programing.......i dont know anyone that can program the 12 v fuel injection system.....i guess i could selll a 5000 dollar kit and include sds with the preset maps for the charger but im not sure folks will go for it i would need to sell 10 kits at 5,000 in order for it to be worth the time and money it will cost to do it
stg 1 would be something like this:
5000$
m90 blower at 9psi
sds 
6,000
stage 2 would be like this
m90 blower at 16psi
head gasket [8.5 to 1 compression]
sds 
intercooler and all plumbing

it would be kinda cool to rip the tires lose at 50 mph in 4th gear just by flooring it








h.p. would be something like 275/325whp respectively thes are conservative estimates......a kit like this would really shine on a 4-motion car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


[Modified by joeZX6, 7:01 AM 7-30-2002]


----------



## joeZX6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: NeuSpeed VR6 Supercharger Rumer as reported by EuroTuner (joeZX6)*

ttt


----------



## stophovr6 (May 24, 2002)

*Re: NeuSpeed VR6 Supercharger Rumer as reported by EuroTuner (joeZX6)*

bump


----------



## NEUSPEED (Sep 22, 1999)

*Re: NeuSpeed VR6 Supercharger Rumer as reported by EuroTuner (stophovr6)*

JoeZX6 -- Nice job on the install with your customer's car! Very professional.
Best Regards,
Greg W.
NEUSPEED
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## joeZX6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: NeuSpeed VR6 Supercharger Rumer as reported by EuroTuner (NEUSPEED)*

quote:[HR][/HR]JoeZX6 -- Nice job on the install with your customer's car! Very professional.
Best Regards,
Greg W.
NEUSPEED
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [HR][/HR]​wow thanks







is this the official greg woo seal of approval? if so i may have to go out and buy a bigger hat


----------



## stophovr6 (May 24, 2002)

*Re: NeuSpeed VR6 Supercharger Rumer as reported by EuroTuner (joeZX6)*

I would be interrested in a turbo for my OBD2 VR6. It wouldnt want more
than 300 horsepower, it would have to spool quickly, i hate lag. As
for 
the price, 3000 to 5000 dollars depending on what it comes with. This
is 
all assuming that it would be a complete kit.
Now that i have answered your questions plaese answer mine. Are you
really 
thinking about this or are you just doing this to get VR6ers off your
back 
about making a supercharger? Thank you for your time.
-thats what i wrote to neuspeed....and this is what they wrote to me.
We are truly considering offering either a supercharger or a
turbocharger. As you can tell, we are doing some market research to
help further facilitate our internal discussions between marketing and
R&D. I appreciate your input. Our board of directors are currently
reviewing all comments that have been submitted.

Thank you for your inquiry.


-JC

Basically idf you write to them telling them what you would expect from them if they made a turbo system, they take into account, the more they receive the more they are likely to make it.


----------



## DreamGTIVR6 (Oct 12, 2001)

*Re: NeuSpeed VR6 Supercharger Rumer as reported by EuroTuner (joeZX6)*

Joe- If you could do a eaton kit for a 12v vr6 stage 2 as described at the est HP, absolutly count me in! I am very very serious about it, so count me as 1 of the 10 or even better yet as your proto type. E-mail me: [email protected]


----------



## drader (Apr 3, 2000)

*Re: NeuSpeed VR6 Supercharger Rumer as reported by EuroTuner (DreamGTIVR6)*

super-bump
Come on, folks - write this guy! Wouldn't it be great if we had a FI kit for us lazy/dumb guys who can't develop one on our own? Seeing as the AMS kit is incomplete, the Z kit wanky, Eurosport and EIP are known criminals, ATP doesn't let you keep AC, and Matrix doesn't seem to want to sell theirs, this COULD be our only real option! Oh wait - I forgot about E-Ram!


----------



## vr6roadrunner (Aug 4, 2002)

*Re: NeuSpeed VR6 Supercharger Rumer as reported by EuroTuner (MKII16v)*

I am interested in a vortech brackets , please e-mail me at [email protected]


----------



## stophovr6 (May 24, 2002)

*Re: NeuSpeed VR6 Supercharger Rumer as reported by EuroTuner (vr6roadrunner)*

bump, please email them


----------



## Fsmith010 (Aug 26, 2001)

*Re: NeuSpeed VR6 Supercharger Rumer as reported by EuroTuner (stophovr6)*

I'm gonna be starting on a m62 vr6 project. Hopefully get extra pieces so you can DIY w/ instructions. W/ a used charger should be under $1000. or buy a new charger..whatever 8 or 9 psi. I've been told the m90 is alittle to big for a 2.8 and I don't want 400hp on fwd anyways, or I'd get a turbo.
M90 might be better but not sure if it will fit. You think so Joe?


[Modified by Fsmith010, 7:28 PM 8-10-2002]


----------



## NeoVR6 (Apr 14, 2002)

*Re: NeuSpeed VR6 Supercharger Rumer as reported by EuroTuner (NEUSPEED)*

if you need cost accountants to do the costing i can... all i ask is for a free charger kit once it 's built...


----------



## vausVR6 (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: NeuSpeed VR6 Supercharger Rumer as reported by EuroTuner (Fsmith010)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I'm gonna be starting on a m62 vr6 project. Hopefully get extra pieces so you can DIY w/ instructions. W/ a used charger should be under $1000. or buy a new charger..whatever 8 or 9 psi. I've been told the m90 is alittle to big for a 2.8 and I don't want 400hp on fwd anyways, or I'd get a turbo.
M90 might be better but not sure if it will fit. You think so Joe?

[Modified by Fsmith010, 7:28 PM 8-10-2002][HR][/HR]​Try to get the M90 in there. It will allow for further expandability.


----------



## joeZX6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: NeuSpeed VR6 Supercharger Rumer as reported by EuroTuner (vausVR6)*

a m90 would be a squeeze.....but i think it would be the best way to go


----------



## stophovr6 (May 24, 2002)

*Re: NeuSpeed VR6 Supercharger Rumer as reported by EuroTuner (joeZX6)*

if neuspeed doesnt offer something, i think ill stop dreaming of FI for my vr6, i love my car but no one wants to really tweak it. Im gonna keep this car but i think im gonna start looking for an mk1 or 2...givin up hope...


----------



## gin8122 (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: NeuSpeed VR6 Supercharger Rumer as reported by EuroTuner (vr6roadrunner)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I am interested in a vortech brackets , please e-mail me at [email protected][HR][/HR]​
Ditto, but at [email protected]


----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: NeuSpeed VR6 Supercharger Rumer as reported by EuroTuner (gin8122)*

Got this email from Neuspeed today..
Hi Craig,

Thanks for the feedback. It's been a few weeks since I've visited that thread, so I'll go back and print out the latest messages. I'm forwarding every comment to our engineering department, so hopefully they will give the project a green light!

With Best Regards
Greg Woo

sounds good 2 me....


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Mar 19, 2000)

*Re: NeuSpeed VR6 Supercharger Rumer as reported by EuroTuner (vtgolf)*

I'd be a happy camper if Neuspeed came out with a 12v VR6 SC or turbo that produces 275 whp... that, and it would match my Neuspeed shock tower brace







lol! Whatever it is, I'd hope it's a "thoroughly designed kit", unlike some of the current SC kits that are apprantly running lean up top.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: NeuSpeed VR6 Supercharger Rumer as reported by EuroTuner (Blitzkrieg)*

quote:[HR][/HR]...I'd hope it's a "thoroughly designed kit", unlike some of the current SC kits that are apprantly running lean up top.[HR][/HR]​You can rest assured that it will be thoroughly designed, tested and C.A.R.B approved if it comes out of Neuspeed. For all the bashing Neuspeed gets, their products are top quality. will fit, and will work correctly.


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Mar 19, 2000)

*Re: NeuSpeed VR6 Supercharger Rumer as reported by EuroTuner (JettaRed)*

quote:[HR][/HR]You can rest assured that it will be thoroughly designed, tested and C.A.R.B approved if it comes out of Neuspeed. For all the bashing Neuspeed gets, their products are top quality. will fit, and will work correctly.[HR][/HR]​I've been a Neuspeed fan for a long time, despite what other Vortexer's think. Back when I had my A1 GTI, and even when I first got my A3 GTI in '97, Neuspeed was really the only game in town. Sure, they aren't as "true to VW" as they once were, but that's a smart business move on their part... I would've done the same.
I think a supercharger or turbo product from them would succeed if it produced some good horsepower numbers. I think the Z-Engineering kit is incredible as far as fit and finish, but I just can't justify $4k for such a small boost in power.
Anyway, if Neuspeed develops a kit, I'll probably be whipping-out my credit card







Heck, that's another good thing about Neuspeed... it's a well established company, I won't have to worry that if I order a supercharger from them that it won't come after 5 months (speaking from experience







)


----------



## TheDeer (Sep 21, 2000)

*Re: NeuSpeed VR6 Supercharger Rumer as reported by EuroTuner (Blitzkrieg)*

If they don't have the go ahead on the charger yet, I would assume (since everyone wants a well thoughout and tested kit), you cannot expect it anytime soon. Otherwise how would they get the R&D stuff done. If they do it it will take a while and based on Neuspeeds prices, it won't be cheap either. It would be nice to have another vr6 SC option other than the typical vortech vs. z-eng battles.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: NeuSpeed VR6 Supercharger Rumer as reported by EuroTuner (TheDeer)*

I would personally like to see them make either a turbo kit or a roots charger kit. This time make room for an intercooler though!! I am erked that I can't intercool my supercharger 
Then again, when I bought it I didn't know anything about forced induction.


----------



## joeZX6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: NeuSpeed VR6 Supercharger Rumer as reported by EuroTuner (2kjettaguy)*

could you imagine a m90 at 8psi intercooled on the golf r32

hmm 375 h.p. golf with a 4000$ supercharger kit daily driven and virtually bullet proof
and remember it has all wheel drive....can anyone say 0-60 in 4.XX seconds?


----------



## vausVR6 (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: NeuSpeed VR6 Supercharger Rumer as reported by EuroTuner (joeZX6)*

where do you get 375hp from 8psi???


----------



## Scooter98144 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: NeuSpeed VR6 Supercharger Rumer as reported by EuroTuner (vausVR6)*

Maybe he is guesing and also the R32 has a base power of around 230 if I remeber. 
Lets face facts Neuspeed will not be building a supercharger for the VR6. Especialy if we start seeing easy to build Vortech's popping up all over. 
We just need to keep working on the Vortech install as to simpify the procces. The AC pulley was not as bad if you follow Les's tips from Euretech
Now I would like to see an easyier way of feeding oil to it. Some one said something about a G60 bango bolt.? of the head.. not a clue what that is about.
Will post tomarow on the oil instal as I have an idea to make it a tad easyier..


----------



## vausVR6 (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: NeuSpeed VR6 Supercharger Rumer as reported by EuroTuner (Scooter98144)*

the problem with the vortech setup is the total lack of boost in the low end. I hate having ALL my power up top. Someone has to make an Eaton kit for the VR.


----------



## joeZX6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: NeuSpeed VR6 Supercharger Rumer as reported by EuroTuner (vausVR6)*

quote:[HR][/HR]where do you get 375hp from 8psi???[HR][/HR]​just guessing/dreaming base power is just a tick over 240 h.p..... a normal intercooled supercharger kit boosts power about 55% so im pretty close in my questimate


----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: NeuSpeed VR6 Supercharger Rumer as reported by EuroTuner (joeZX6)*

Any new news on this thing??? I am still waiting to hear...


----------



## Knockwurst (Jul 10, 2001)

*Re: NeuSpeed VR6 Supercharger Rumer as reported by EuroTuner (vtgolf)*

I talked to Neuspeed roughly 8 weeks ago – no decision has been made to pursue a forced induction kit for either the 12V or 24V VR6.


----------



## MidNiteVR6 (Apr 29, 2002)

*Re: NeuSpeed VR6 Supercharger Rumer as reported by EuroTuner (Knockwurst)*

This would be pretty interesting


----------



## GTIVR6RACER4EVER (Oct 20, 2000)

*Re: NeuSpeed VR6 Supercharger Rumer as reported by EuroTuner (MidNiteVR6)*

Anyone got pictures of how the couple of custom eaton/screw type VR6 S/C setups were able to be fitted into the engine bay? Were custo manifolds used? I remember seeing it a while ago, but I think the car was running lke crap. Vf-eng is coming out with some nice new kits, proba going to be able to hit 300whp according to some sources who already are setting thier cars up for it. I would rather put a Positive displacement charger on my VR6, but maybe these new vf-eng kits will be a bit refined. I'll just have to swap my 268's for some 256's


----------



## VeeDubnFlip (Aug 13, 2002)

*Re: NeuSpeed VR6 Supercharger Rumer as reported by EuroTuner (GTIVR6RACER4EVER)*

yeah i wanna see some pics too and i hope neuspeed makes the charger


----------



## joeZX6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: NeuSpeed VR6 Supercharger Rumer as reported by EuroTuner (VeeDubnFlip)*

heres my problem.....i invest 10,000$ into making this supercharger kit work.....neuspeed comes out with a kit and im left high and dry.......if there are any local folks who want to try to make a eaton kit work on there vr ill do everything i can(within reason) to make it happen


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: NeuSpeed VR6 Supercharger Rumer as reported by EuroTuner (joeZX6)*

quote:[HR][/HR]heres my problem.....i invest 10,000$ into making this supercharger kit work.....neuspeed comes out with a kit and im left high and dry.......if there are any local folks who want to try to make a eaton kit work on there vr ill do everything i can(within reason) to make it happen[HR][/HR]​do it joezx6. make sure you have a patent for your kit so nobody can copy it design wise. would that work??


----------



## MidNiteVR6 (Apr 29, 2002)

*Re: NeuSpeed VR6 Supercharger Rumer as reported by EuroTuner (vento 95 GL)*

Wish i was local to ya cause I'd be all over that invitation.


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

*Re: NeuSpeed VR6 Supercharger Rumer as reported by EuroTuner (vento 95 GL)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
do it joezx6. make sure you have a patent for your kit so nobody can copy it design wise. would that work??







[HR][/HR]​Do you know how much it costs to get a patent? Or how long it could potentially take??? After all is said and done, Joe would be selling his VR6 kits for at least $5-6k, just to recoup design and patent costs.


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: NeuSpeed VR6 Supercharger Rumer as reported by EuroTuner (6cylVWguy)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
do it joezx6. make sure you have a patent for your kit so nobody can copy it design wise. would that work??








Do you know how much it costs to get a patent? Or how long it could potentially take??? After all is said and done, Joe would be selling his VR6 kits for at least $5-6k, just to recoup design and patent costs.[HR][/HR]​Oups I did not know that!!!







thanx for the info though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

